# 5 nine week old black and white kittens in Rotherham



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Posting this for a friend at work who has a litter of 2 male and 3 female 9 week old kittens.

All friendly and raised around children.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww they r soo cute I really hope they get a good home


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Although it's classed as a 'donation' it's still advertising them for sale, so against the forum's rules. They should really also be with mum a few more weeks


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Although it's classed as a 'donation' it's still advertising them for sale, so against the forum's rules. They should really also be with mum a few more weeks


Please only positive helpfull replies guys, I'm trying to help my friend rehome her kittens.

£20 charge is a token gesture to try and get them adopted by a decent person.

I fear that to give a kitten away free would attract scutters.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kittens tho


----------

